# All dialects: mackerel



## Hemza

Hello,

I brought some pieces of mackerel to an Egyptian friend and I told him it is "اسقمري" but he had no idea what it was (I'm aware it is a borrowing it looks very much like scomber the other name of mackerel).

How is it called throughout Arab countries? How specifically is this fish called in Egypt?

Thank you.


----------



## Sun-Shine

In Egypt: الماكريل أو *السمك الروسي*


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia سكمبري


----------



## Hemza

Thanks. I don't have a single idea of its name in Morocco since I've never eaten it there.



sun_shine 331995 said:


> In Egypt: الماكريل أو *السمك الروسي*



I told both to my friend and he didn't know them. Well I guess the issue comes from him then  (he's not from an area next to the sea that's probably why).


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hemza said:


> I told both to my friend and he didn't know them.


If he didn't know ماكريل then it's OK, most people don't know it.
السمك الروسي everyone knows it and it has two types: أبو شوكة and something like ناعم/ناعمة but I don't know the second, my friend told me about it.


----------



## cherine

I never heard السمك الروسي before. But we know the word ماكريل and it's mostly sold canned, as far as I know (like التونة).


----------



## Sun-Shine

Interesting!
I didn't know there is someone doesn't know سمك روسي, it's very common.
ماكريل is rare, most people don't know it.
تونة is known and it's mostly sold canned.

(تونة is different from mackerel ,not the same.)


----------



## Hemza

It may not be eaten that much in my friend's town/area (الغربية)


----------



## Sun-Shine

السمك الروسي مشهور جدًا في مصر ولا أعتقد أن سكان  الغربية لا يعرفونه
وكون سكان الإسكندرية (شيرين) لا يطلقون عليه
 سمك روسي أدهشني

(ما أنواع السمك التي يعرفها صديقك؟ ماذا يطلق عليه؟)


----------



## Hemza

sun_shine 331995 said:


> السمك الروسي مشهور جدًا في مصر ولا أعتقد أن سكان  الغربية لا يعرفونه
> ما أنواع السمك التي يعرفها صديقك؟ ماذا يطلق عليه؟)



لا أعرف ان قد كان يأكل صديقي سمك أم لا في صغره
ترك مصر منذ 9 أعوام لذلك احتمال أنه نسى البعض منها لكن سأسأله عندما أتحدث معه ولا بد أن يبدو له السؤال غريب وعجيب سوا في المضمون والشكل ههههههه (شنهي أنواع الحيتان اللي تعرفها؟) لأنه ليس عالم اني طرحت سؤال على هذا المنتدى

بالتيقن أنه يعرف على الأقل
sardines
salmon
herring
tuna


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hemza said:


> لكن سأسأله عندما أتحدث معه ولا بد أن يبدو له السؤال غريب وعجيب سوا في المضمون والشكل ههههههه (شنهي أنواع الحيتان اللي تعرفها؟) لأنه ليس عالم اني طرحت سؤال على هذا المنتدى


لا أريد أن أسبب الإحراج
ولكن إن كنت تريد أن تسأله فنحن نقول سمك وليس حيتان
إيه أنواع السمك اللي بتحبها؟/اللي تعرفها؟


----------



## I.K.S.

Hemza said:


> Thanks. I don't have a single idea of its name in Morocco since I've never eaten it there.


كبايلة


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> I never heard السمك الروسي before.


I never heard it either.


----------



## tounsi51

I did the test with my friend from Alexandria, he doesn't know السمك الروسي but he knows ماكريل


----------



## Sun-Shine

سألت أحد عاش في السويس وقال يسمونه كسكومري وسألت أحد سكان محافظة أسيوط وقال سردين
واضح أن هناك أسماء عديدة له وتختلف من منطقة لأخرى
ولم يعرفوا الماكريل ولا الروسي


----------



## Hemza

sun_shine 331995 said:


> لا أريد أن أسبب الإحراج


أبدا .


> ولكن إن كنت تريد أن تسأله فنحن نقول سمك وليس حيتان
> إيه أنواع السمك اللي بتحبها؟/اللي تعرفها؟



معلوم ولكن يقال هكذا بلهجتي وليست مشكلة لأنه ألفها هي وغرائبها وعجائبها 

My friend knows the fish I quoted in my previous messages and some others but the issue now comes from me: I don't know the names he quoted me and he told me that himself ignore if those words are typical from his area or used in Standard Arabic.
As for سمك روسي and ماكريل I could have given him the Chinese names it would have done the same result .


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hemza said:


> I don't know the names he quoted me and he told me that himself ignore if those words are typical from his area or used in Standard Arabic.


Don't you remember any of them?
Did he say بلطي ، بوري ?


----------



## Hemza

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Did he say بلطي ، بوري ?


 Oh yes, both !

Ps : Arabic isn't my native language, hence my inability to identify the names he quoted me.


----------

